# Lord Zargon thanks his haunted hosts



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Bloodview Haunted House, Carnival of Horrors, Terror Park at Cooper Stadium and The Haunted Hydro



October 29, 2004



Masters and Mistresses of Scaremonies:



I bring you tidings of black joy from Bloodview Haunted House in Broadview Heights, Ohio. On Thursday the 21st, I stalked its narrow, twisting hallways on a ravenous quest for fresh flesh. My accommodating hosts were the members of the Broadview Heights Lions Club.


On Friday the 22nd, my haunted wanderings led me to Carnival of Horrors, situated on the grounds of Blossom Music Center in Northampton Township (Akron), Ohio. It was there that shrieks of abject terror could be heard far into the night. Producer Ryan Pluta has my darkest thanks.


Cast your heartless gaze, my unloved lovelies, toward the city of Columbus, Ohio, home of Terror Park at Cooper Stadium. On Saturday past, I was honored to be the guest “Dungeon Master” as Terror Park celebrated its fifth anniversary. My congratulations and felicitations go to producer Kelly Collins.


My visit to the Haunted Hydro in Fremont, Ohio on Sunday the 24th was a special one - my tenth anniversary of association with producers Crazy Beth and Crazy Bob Turner. As a waxing moon drifted high above the Hydro’s hulking walls and buttresses, I joined its corps of cannibal corpses in doings too evil to describe. I thank them all for a deleterious decade of decadence.



Yours in blood,



Zargon






EvilLordZargonatmsn.com


----------

